# Sunday Sunnyside anybody



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

I was thinking of launching at Sunnyside or canadian bay. I havent checked out the launch site at canadian bay but I have heard its fishing well, having said that this forum has been full of sunnyside success and now Ive got the sounder fitted I was looking forward to getting out and spotting some reef & fish. I need to go early and will be launching between 5 & 6am. Dont forget your squid jigs, last time I was fishing sunnyside I caught a squid on a hb rapala :shock:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

Yes, I think I can be talked into this. But I am becoming increasingly more interested in Canadian Bay as I'm getting close to having done Sunnyside to death. But wherever, I'm up for an early AM fish.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Ok, 5th, Im off for a drive down canadian bay rd to check out launch sites I will report back around 6oclock on my findings and location.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

Cool mate. If it looks good to you, I'd prefer to try Canadian Bay, just for something a bit different.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Squizzy,

I'm going to hit Sunnyside tomorrow morning. I will have the old man with me so I won't get there until 6.30am. I had a nice feed on Squid after a trip to Sunnyside last weekend. They were all caught on a HB. I didn't get any touches on my Squid jig.

FYI, Hobie Vic knows of a launch spot for Canadian Bay but a kayak trolley is still required.

Regards
Grant


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Ok, sussed canadian bay, major isssue is steps everywhere. One of the best options looked like to the left of the yacht club on canadian bay rd but a trolley would be required aswell as having to carry over steps. The access is no where near as good as sunnyside or frankston  And I am on a tight schedule tomorrow so I am leaning toward sunnyside. To add to my woes, I lost my anchor today off frankston  found the reef straight out from frankston pier and couldnt get it back. Spent about 40 mins from every angle trying to get it back. One more idea we may all consider is an early morning paterson river drift in the upper saltwater section and maybe a troll around the channels. Word is out that snapper are on so the boat ramp area will be busy but few boats go up past the second gate. There is an empty block of land where we can park and wheel our kayaks over the hill and launch. I am going to go to the akff trip to Forster which is targeting bream so I think I will get in some sp & hb bream practice. I will look up the melways and maybe go for a drive and I will post the launch site for the patto.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

Hrmm... I'm thinking perhaps launching from Sunnyside and leisurly trolling to Canadian Bay. It can't be far... can it?
If SS is firing, I'll likely see ya there Hoit. If not, I'll be a bit further up at Can bay.


----------



## lostinoz (Feb 18, 2007)

i think i,ll give sunnyside a go this sunday am, keep your eyes peeled for a confused looking fisherman ( i use the term loosely ) in a blue calypso yak, that wll be me !, good luck, steve.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

ok, Im going to have a crack at the patto. here is my plan of attack. I plan to launch around 6 from the upper reaches. Pic attached to help with parking etc
seeya


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

squizzy said:


> Ok, sussed canadian bay, major isssue is steps everywhere.


Yep, you only carry your kayak up & down those steps once. Milt, Rod & I did it several years ago.

You won't be charged for parking at Patterson River boat ramp. Just watch out for those damn stink boats.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

ohhh guys, would love to get in on the action .... WORKING :evil: and Canadian bay would make the nice change fishing a diff location.... especially if the squid r on, havent managed 1 yet.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Guys

For next time, to launch at Canadian Bay take Jackson's Rd off Old Mornington Rd, there is a car park at the bottom. Use a cart and take your kayak North down the path behind the Hospital. It will lead you round and down to the Sea Scout Hall where there is beach access with no stairs or obstructions.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks scott, I will check it out and get a candian bay trip on the forum.
Aprreciate your help. Paddling is enough exercise without cayying my kayak downstarirs. I all the excitement of fitting it out I never thought I would have to carry it :lol: Some guys from the frankston anglers club fish canadian bay for squid & pinkines but also drift over the areas that go from reef/weed to sand and pick up big flatties etc.
look forward to reading the post of your sunnyside adventure lads


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

No worries squizz.

When were you over the Frankston Reef yesterday?

I know there were no fish on it between 2 and 5 pm because I kept blasting over it while racing the Hobie Tiger. If you saw us it was the big white catamaran with clear black sails and Homer Simpson brandishing a club on the bows.

That reef is a big chunk of rock that sticks straight up off the sandy bottom. No rubble, pure structure. Its an anchor and squid jig graveyard and probably worth a snorkle.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

too true scott, I have now added to the structure! I reckon I put in around 5.30am and was frantically yanking on my anchor rope around 9.30 to 10am. I paddled for a good couple of hours with only a few pinkies and one nice flattie for my effort. It was a little lumpy & I have just got my sounder working and was basically looking to find some waypoints to fish later. When the reef showed up on my sounder I thought it was a good time to rest. Around 5 years ago I lost a good snapper at the boat to a big bronze whaler here and wanted to get the reef on gps sounder for the upcoming autumn run of big reds. On my way back in I found another reef not to far out (straight out from the caltex servo that had plenty of under size pinkies) i caught three on three passes on hb lures.
Missed out on putting in this morning my kids were sick, might have a go tonite. I will post any catches
seeya
squizz


----------

